# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  "bacteriostatic water" wtf is this at Walgreens / CVS ?

## cherrydrpepper

Where is this or do I have to ask the pharmacist? 

Its for Melanotan II

----------


## gixxerboy1

> Where is this or do I have to ask the pharmacist? 
> 
> Its for Melanotan II


get it online.

you need a script for it. atleast in 2 states i lived in

----------


## Noles12

banner on the top right

----------


## cherrydrpepper

What are the implications of using regular water that I boiled

----------


## Noles12

> What are the implications of using regular water that I boiled


One word: DONT

Banner top right. Click on it

----------


## cherrydrpepper

I found a thread about it but its hard to understand about making your own (not this site)
http://forums.*********.com/anabolic...tic-water.html

----------


## Noles12

geeze man seriously do you not read the posts here. The stuff is dirt cheap. Click on the banner on the top right

----------


## c-Z

Agreed it is cheap as hell.. Why risk it when you can buy it for practically nothing.

----------


## Serotonin

I'd say using distilled water with a very fine syringe filter may do but by the time you buy the filter and pay shipping you could have just gotten the bacteriostatic water.

----------


## anabolic1979

its really cheap i just received a case of 25 30ml bottles yesterday

----------


## jcwst1

Distilled water is not sterile. You could use a medical grade sterilizing filter to sterilize it, but there is no sane reason to do this.

----------


## ScotchGuard02

I make my own. Yeah, it's cheap to buy. It's just convenient for me to make it. Get some distilled water, .22um whatman syringe filter, benzyl alcohol, and a sterile vial. Stick a needle in the top of the vial to let air pass. Filter 28ml of distilled water through the whatman filter into the vial (i'm assuming you have a 30ml vial), then filter .5ml of benzyl alcohol through the same filter into the vial, finally filter 1.5ml of distilled water through the filter to push all the BA through. Voila, BW. Everyone's got a point. It is pain in the rear to get everything and make your own BW. It's just cheaper to buy. I'm just a mad scientist disguised as a mild mannered computer geek. LOL

----------


## MuscleInk

Google bacteriostatic water. It's sold a lot of places online.

----------


## BigBadWolf

2 year old bump

----------


## Ashop

> Where is this or do I have to ask the pharmacist? 
> 
> Its for Melanotan II


Its an RX item now in some areas.

----------


## Tigershark

> 2 year old bump


lol...

----------


## denverpride

> its really cheap i just received a case of 25 30ml bottles yesterday


Was your yesterday from 2010?

----------


## capetown

> Was your yesterday from 2010?


Lol..

----------


## btern

mate bs water is simply distilled water and you can get it over the counter, ive never had trouble anyway, for **** sake its just water

----------


## Nuzzi

I really dont want to add to this two year old thread but bac water IS NOT just simply water. if it was, it would simply be called WATER. do some research.

----------


## btern

^^^^ ay mate i suggest you do some research because it is a form of water..........what did you think i was refurring to water out the tap ? dont get your nickers in a knot now will you!

----------


## Nuzzi

Its funny when people give out bad info and try to back it up. telling people that bac water is simply distilled water is 100% wrong...

----------

